# OK, here goe's!!!Repair or Alt????



## peabody1223 (Feb 27, 2011)

What do you think????
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 848


View attachment 1505


View attachment 1505


/monthly_2011_02/005_5.JPG.4d2a34218b96fc184e35061bd2900c2f.JPG


----------



## Yankee (Feb 27, 2011)

I believe that would fall under Appendix J Reconstruction, unless they will be adding dormers in which case it is a renovation/addition


----------



## fatboy (Feb 27, 2011)

WOW, deja vu all over again. I had one two years ago that looked just like that. Tried to get the owner to repair it, issued Notice of Violation under the IPMC, fined him. Still didn't fix it. Fortunately, got one of those lovely Northern Colorado spring wet snowstorms, and those sagging rafters, failed. Snapped in half, gabled end, to gable end. New NOV, ordered demo or repair, got an abatement order, ended up doing the demo on the City's dime. Now going after a foreclose on the property, based on our lien.


----------



## peabody1223 (Feb 27, 2011)

Reconstruction, meaning what as far as the fix go's??? They won't even provide a permit, let alone a notice of violation!!!


----------



## Yankee (Feb 27, 2011)

peabody1223 said:
			
		

> Reconstruction, meaning what as far as the fix go's??? They won't even provide a permit, let alone a notice of violation!!!


Not sure what it is that you are asking?


----------



## peabody1223 (Feb 27, 2011)

section J reconstruction makes no mention of that project                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             AJ601.1 Stairways, handrails and guards.

AJ601.2 Wall and ceiling finish.

AJ601.3 Separation walls.

AJ601.4 Ceiling height.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 That's my question, is this a repair, I am not altering anything, unless making it stronger by doubling up rafters is an alteration . do I put it back the way it was???


----------



## Yankee (Feb 27, 2011)

peabody1223 said:
			
		

> section J reconstruction makes no mention of that project                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             AJ601.1 Stairways, handrails and guards.AJ601.2 Wall and ceiling finish.
> 
> AJ601.3 Separation walls.
> 
> AJ601.4 Ceiling height.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 That's my question, is this a repair, I am not altering anything, unless making it stronger by doubling up rafters is an alteration . do I put it back the way it was???


Ok, then maybe it is a renovation. For what reason are you trying to define it? Is there some permit issue that you believe shoehorning the work into a definition is going to solve? What is the scope of work you are proposing?


----------



## Yankee (Feb 27, 2011)

peabody1223 said:
			
		

> section J reconstruction makes no mention of that project                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             AJ601.1 Stairways, handrails and guards.AJ601.2 Wall and ceiling finish.
> 
> AJ601.3 Separation walls.
> 
> AJ601.4 Ceiling height.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 That's my question, is this a repair, I am not altering anything, unless making it stronger by doubling up rafters is an alteration . do I put it back the way it was???


doubling up the rafters is not a repair


----------



## Yankee (Feb 27, 2011)

peabody1223 said:
			
		

> Reconstruction, meaning what as far as the fix go's??? They won't even provide a permit, let alone a notice of violation!!!


Who is "they"? Have you made application for a permit? What was the scope of work you proposed?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, and the obvious question........Is Appendix J applicable, is it adopted?


----------



## dhengr (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like that building has settled quite a bit, what with the window sills already down at grade level.


----------



## peabody1223 (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a garage roof next door, not grade....LOL   SA

Question being, what is most feasible from homeowner's perspective?(if you owned it)

I want to fix the roof....LOL, is that real hard to understand!!!


----------



## Yankee (Feb 27, 2011)

peabody1223 said:
			
		

> That's a garage roof next door, not grade....LOL   SAQuestion being, what is most feasible from homeowner's perspective?(if you owned it)
> 
> I want to fix the roof....LOL, is that real hard to understand!!!


I imagine that others on this board, like myself, would require some kind of scope of proposed work IN CONTEXT with the overall structure. Anything else would be , , , well, , , foolish.If you'd truly like assistance and are not pulling some scammage, "scope" the project.


----------



## DRP (Feb 27, 2011)

peabody1223 said:
			
		

> That's a garage roof next door, not grade....LOL   SAQuestion being, what is most feasible from homeowner's perspective?(if you owned it)
> 
> I want to fix the roof....LOL, is that real hard to understand!!!


From a builder's perspective... I'd have an engineer come in and review the damage the open roof has caused and what it would require to bring the structure back. If the roof has been leaking or off as long as it looks like the entire structure is quite possibly weakened/ decayed beyond economic repair. If the engineer's report comes back describing the building as repairable and if you wish to proceed from that point then I would take that defined scope of work to the building department.


----------



## peabody1223 (Feb 28, 2011)

Roof was stripped in September to relieve it of four layer's of shingle.

Architectural drawings were submitted.

Did walk through with a BO,a BI and two CO's!.They made some more suggestions an I submitted more drawings, all of which was requested.

No there is no scam, just trying to save a house!!!

Will post drawings tomorrow!!

Thank You, to everyone who has posted!


----------



## Yankee (Feb 28, 2011)

I've seen several of these situations in my jurisdiction this past year due to the rock bottom prices on virtually unsavable properties. They are purchased by builders who have time on their hands and are renovating to flip them over to at lest keep their crews working, and possibly make a small profit. The properties are marginal, , , it can be done in some cases and in others it ends up being taken down totally and started from scratch. As a BO I try my best to approve this process but can't skip over the details which sometimes are uncovered as the process continues.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 28, 2011)

Appendix J was not adopted in PA if that helps.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 28, 2011)

§ 403.62a. Permit application.

(a) Applications for a permit required under § 403.62 (relating to permit requirements and exemptions) shall be submitted to the building code official in accordance with this section.

(b) A permit applicant shall submit an application to the building code official and attach construction documents with plans and specifications.

© A building code official may waive the submission of construction documents if the nature of the construction does not require the review of the construction documents to determine compliance with the Uniform Construction Code.

(d) A permit applicant for a building or structure located in a flood hazard area under the National Flood Insurance Program shall submit the following information with the construction documents:

(1) Delineation of flood hazard areas, floodway boundaries and flood zones and the design flood elevation, as appropriate.

(2) The elevation of the proposed lowest floor including basement and the height of the proposed lowest floor including basement above the highest adjacent grade is to be included in the documents if the building or structure is located in areas of shallow flooding (Zone AO).

(3) Design flood elevations contained on the municipality's Flood Insurance Rate Map produced by the Federal Emergency Management Agency. The building code official and the applicant shall obtain and reasonably utilize design flood elevation and floodway data available from other sources if this information is not contained on the municipality's Flood Insurance Rate Map.

(e) The application must contain a site plan showing the size and location of the new construction and existing structures on the site and the structure's distance from lot lines. If the construction involves demolition, the site plan must indicate construction that is to be demolished and the size and location of existing structures and construction that will remain on the site or plot. A building code official may waive or modify the site plan requirement when the permit application is for an alteration or a repair or if the waiver is warranted for other reasons.

§ 403.63. Grant, denial and effect of permits.

(a) A building code official shall grant or deny a permit application, in whole or in part, within 15 business days of the filing date or the application is deemed approved. If the drawings were prepared by a design professional who is licensed or registered under the laws and regulations of the Commonwealth and the application contains a certification by the licensed or registered design professional that the plans meet the applicable standards of the Uniform Construction Code and ordinance as appropriate, a building code official shall grant or deny a permit application, in whole or in part, within 5 business days of the filing date or the application is deemed approved. Reasons for denial must be in writing, identifying the elements of the application which are not in compliance with the relevant provisions of the Uniform Construction Code and ordinance as appropriate and providing a citation to the relevant provisions of the Uniform Construction Code and ordinance as appropriate, and sent to the permit applicant. The building code official and the applicant may agree in writing to extend the deadline by a specific number of days.

(b) A building code official shall examine the construction documents and shall determine whether the construction indicated and described is in accordance with the Uniform Construction Code and other pertinent laws or ordinances as part of the application process.

© A building code official shall stamp or place a notation on each page of the set of reviewed construction documents that the documents were reviewed and approved for Uniform Construction Code compliance before the permit is issued. The building code official shall clearly mark any required nondesign changes on the construction documents. The building code official shall return a set of the construction documents with this notation and any required changes to the applicant. The applicant shall keep a copy of the construction documents at the work site open to inspection by the construction code official or an authorized representative.

(d) A building code official may not issue a permit for any property requiring access to a highway under the Department of Transportation's jurisdiction unless the permit contains notice that a highway occupancy permit is required under section 420 of the State Highway Law (36 P. S. § 670-420) before driveway access to a Commonwealth highway is permitted.

(e) A building code official may issue a permit for the construction of the foundations or other parts of a building or structure before the construction documents for the whole building or structure are submitted if the permit applicant previously filed adequate information and detailed statements for the building or structure under the Uniform Construction Code. Approval under this section is not assurance that the building code official will issue a permit for the entire building or structure.

(f) Issuance of a permit does not bar prosecution or other legal action for violations of the act, the Uniform Construction Code or a construction ordinance. A building code official may suspend or revoke a permit issued under the Uniform Construction Code when the owner does not make the required changes directed by the building code official under subsection ©, when the permit is issued in error, on the basis of inaccurate or incomplete information or in violation of any act, regulation, ordinance or the Uniform Construction Code.

(g) A permit becomes invalid unless the authorized construction work begins within 180 days after the permit's issuance or if the authorized construction work permit is suspended or abandoned for 180 days after the work has commenced. A permit holder may submit a written request for an extension of time to commence construction for just cause. The building code official may grant extensions of time to commence construction in writing. A permit may be valid for no more than 5 years from its issue date.

(h) The permit holder shall keep a copy of the permit on the work site until the completion of the construction.

(i) A permit applicant may request extensions of time or variances or appeal a building code official's action on the permit application to a board of appeals under § 403.122 (relating to appeals, variances and extensions of time) in a municipality which has adopted an ordinance for the administration and enforcement of the act or municipalities which are parties to an agreement for the joint administration and enforcement of the act.

(j) Work shall be installed in accordance with the approved construction documents. The permit holder shall submit a revised set of construction documents for approval for changes made during construction that are not in accordance with the approved construction documents.

(k) A permit is not valid until the required fees are collected under § 401.2a (relating to municipal and third-party agency fees).


----------



## rktect 1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Aren't they applying for a demolition permit?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a labor of love. Please post the "after" pictures when you are done.


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

repair.. until they start to alter... (which they will do)... looks like a potential condemnation site.


----------

